# PS4 Pro



## pLaYeR^^ (Dec 19, 2021)

Does any online store exist which still sells new PS4 Pro?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2021)

I don't know about new.  I think the ps4 pro and slim have been discontinued, at least in Japan.  I don't think they want it competing with the ps5 or something like that.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 19, 2021)

We never get any new pros in store in the UK. Only 500gb slims IF we ever get any.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2021)

I found this about the pro, seems to be discontinued in the US as well and possibly UK:

https://www.pocket-lint.com/games/n...-discontinues-multiple-ps4-and-ps4-pro-models


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 19, 2021)

Sold out here in the US. Your best luck would be ebay.


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 20, 2021)

If Mercari is a legit site they have all kinds of stuff, like this Glacier White PS4 Pro 1tb
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m55...obmY1ZDxFkJnk9M3wzvAP9gVWfeHAl3IaAmDcEALw_wcB


----------



## JonosOld (Feb 18, 2022)

I think you can find a new PS4 on eBay at a reasonable price


----------



## HellGhast (Feb 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't know about new.  I think the ps4 pro and slim have been discontinued, at least in Japan.  I don't think they want it competing with the ps5 or something like that.



According to this article Ps4 Slim production will continue through 2022 to alleviate the Ps5 shortage, the Pro has been discontinued, but am sure some Pros are still floating around eBay.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/microso...ducing-ps4s-through-2022.606090/#post-9716251


----------



## hadserub (Apr 15, 2022)

I don't think any official electronics store have a PS4 for sale


----------



## godreborn (Apr 15, 2022)

hadserub said:


> I don't think any official electronics store have a PS4 for sale


afaik, the ps4 pro was discontinued, possibly so it didn't compete with the ps5.  however, the ps 4 phat and slim are still being made.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 14, 2022)

The best you can do is track down a used PS4 Pro with 9.00 or less and if it's too noisy, add or pay for an expert to replace the thermal paste.

Much as I like how silent the Slim is, the Pro is definitely more powerful and it helps with PS2/PS4 games.

In my experience, out of 100 listings, only about 3 listings had their PS4s with 9.00 or less.  And I bought those three.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jul 6, 2022)

Zema1 said:


> I too have been looking for a long time, there is nowhere in my country. So if you really find where you can order please mark me


I just checked for new PS4 Pro consoles, but they cost more than a PS5.

Finding a PS4 Pro used with 9.00 is the easiest option although it'll probably need its thermal paste replaced. I did a noise test and it goes as high as 80 decibels (this is very loud for a gaming console).


----------

